# Big Al's Hamilton (Invert Finds)



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

FYI.

I was at Big Al's Hamilton today. They had some nice crays and shrimp available for sale.

They had:


(CPO) Cambarellus Patzcuarensis $29
(Orange) Procambaris clarkii 
Marble Crayfish $5.99 or 3 for $16
Many neat species of shrimp


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

What kinds of shrimps did they have. I am off Tuesday, may have to pop out there depending on what they have.


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

Based on the signs I can remember they had:

Cherry
Crystals
I remember the term Black Bee?

I honestly didn't pay too much attention as they were right below the tank of CPOs and they had all my attention.

There were at least 5-6 types listed.


----------



## Pamelajo (Aug 9, 2009)

Might be worth a trip out there then. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Canadiancray said:


> FYI.
> 
> [*](CPO) Cambarellus Patzcuarensis $29
> 
> [/LIST]


wow, I guess we are way to cheap for these... $14.99 ea, 2 for $25.00 and 4 for $45


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

h_s said:


> wow, I guess we are way to cheap for these... $14.99 ea, 2 for $25.00 and 4 for $45


LoL

It's more like they rip prople off


----------



## Canadiancray (Apr 27, 2006)

How much overhead do you carry?

Like anything else they are worth what someone will pay for them. If someone will pay $30 thats what they are worth. Most stores need to make 100% profit on fish just to cover their costs. Most actually make closer to 200-300%.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

Canadiancray said:


> How much overhead do you carry?
> 
> Like anything else they are worth what someone will pay for them. If someone will pay $30 thats what they are worth. Most stores need to make 100% profit on fish just to cover their costs. Most actually make closer to 200-300%.


most stores need to make more than 100% markup (profit is a relative term) to cover the costs of fish, overhead, etc etc etc etc etc etc. The profit on 100% markup after costs is negligible to zero

The term used is margin. $1.00 marked up to $2.00 is a 50% margin. The minimum sustainable margin in the live tropical fish/invert/plant business is a 55% margin. The big stores routinely have a minimum margin on their livestock of 66%. That's 3 times markup. This covers all the loss, be it through disease. negligence, incompatibility etc etc. The majority of imports are routinely marked up to this as they are under a certain price or value category. More expensive livestock are marked up much lower. And really expensive livestock are marked up to less than a 50% to a margin around 35% to 40%.

Of course, they may have paid much more than other store's for their creatures. There is a huge disparity in cost price based on where they were purchased from. In Singapore alone CPO's vary as much as 4 dollars between farms. I guess our farm is in the lower range for this species but they are frequently higher for some other species of inverts. We tend to price things based on what we paid for them and not the so called market price. Sometimes we are cheaper, sometimes more expensive.


----------



## missindifferent (Jun 25, 2010)

... lol. are you an M.D. or are you a marketing prof


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

The Menagerie has always had very good prices on their stock!
I have often bought things there myself which I would find cheaper than at BAs...they always overprice everything  and not all of their stock survives!

Good quality procedures when handling incoming shrimps/crays will determine whether they will survive once out of the store.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2011)

missindifferent said:


> ... lol. are you an M.D. or are you a marketing prof


the hint is in the picture.... Manny Delgado!

we don't always have to be serious


----------



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

You don't have any new shipment of CPO's do you Harold? Last week when I dropped by looking for some, you guys didnt have any in. Thanks! Oh and when will your next plant shipment be in as well?


----------

